# Foreign license convert to SA lic



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

WE dont need a ID to convert our license to south afican one now. i have been to Gallows Hill office today and applied mine. but u must have a verification letter from ur embassy or ur license authority and take that letter to 9 dorp street, cape town. there u will get another letter and take them all with you to GALLOWS HILL. they will capture your details and your eye test will be done there. after that, u have to pay R140 and they will issue a temporary license for you. Good luck evey one.


----------

